# My dog family



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm Alvaro, a new Vizsla owner, I'm from Concepción, Chile. Here are some pics of my dogs, Tromen (11 year old Great Pyr), Atila (5 year old Great Pyr), Florencia (my sister's 2 year old Chihuahua), and Almendra, my 3 month old Vizsla pup. There's a Pug also in a photo, she's my girlfriends puppy, Jacinta.
Anyway, hi.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to this brill forum Alvaro...you look like you have your work cut out with all these dogs..welcome aboard and we all look forward to your posts, were all a friendly bunch...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum abarruetto - I love your pictures and also your Gt Pyrene. 11Yrs old that is a really good age for a giant breed, well done  

Your new additions is so cute - where did you get her from?

I look forward to more pictures of your pack.

Think you must be our first member from Chile - awesome ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome aboard abarruetto, lovely family you have there ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome! You have great looking dogs! What a nice pack... and you really have your hands full!! ;D 

How is the weather in Chile, abarrueto? I am in Michigan, USA, and it has been extremely hot here. Just wondering...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hello Alvaro, what beautiful dogs you have. 

Weather is hot as well in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!
I got Almendra from a breeder in town, I think he had one of the very few Vizslas in my part of the country. Anyway she is doing great, today she did her first point! She stalked the Chihuahua before jumping all over her and started playing. She also likes bothering the Pyrs, pulling their tails and jumping all over them, I have to clean a lot of slobber of her each time.
We're in the middle of winter here, so the temperatures are getting bellow 0°C and there is a lot of rain.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Alvi (Hope that's OK, we Australians shorten everything and I have three friends called Alvaro here in Oz who are from Chile and they are all known as Alvi  )

Welcome to the best V forum in the world!!!  

Your pup is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, *abarrueto*!  Your dog family is beautiful and large!!  Welcome to the forums. I've never been to Chile, but it definitely is on my bucket list!

There was another Vizsla recently from Chile. I understand the country is, well, ....long  ...but maybe *Dmartin336* is near you  Check out this thread: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4792.msg36658.html#msg36658


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Alvaro.

What wonderful dogs, you certainly have a great pack there. ;D


----------



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, take a look at how they "share" beds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vilvthVW4PY&feature=plcp


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! That is hilarious! Thanks for sharing it! ;D ;D ;D
Isn't she just cheeky using her full weight on the chihuahua?!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I just love the V mentality...I can't kill it or eat it so I'll just sit on it!..Ruby does that to my two (human) boys ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very funny!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

So funny! ;D Thanks for a good laugh!


----------

